# Bugs Bunny Vs. Yukari Yakumo(Touhou)



## Mabel (Nov 6, 2011)

lets see how this goes

without any knowledge of each other.
mindset:in character?(every in-character persona bugs has access too) but out to kill each other.
Feats useable:All - danmaku does damage, anything goes for Bugs
battlefield:an Empty Dimension


----------



## Calamity (Nov 6, 2011)

Going by what I see on the profiles, Yukari has pretty broken abilities of manipulating boundaries. She wins.


----------



## Mabel (Nov 6, 2011)

im thinking its not possible unless Yukari can hold out enough separate boundaries to nullify ALL of Bugs' abilities to not die(more than just his toonforce for one). iirc Bugs also has access to hammerspace(aswell as going inside) which Yukari can't manipulate.afaik Yukari can only abuse 1 border at a time.


----------



## Calamity (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, if you think the match goes like that, then it might go like that. I was just commenting that she might win because that ability does sound dangerous and broken. 
What about manipulating the boundary of what is funny and what is not?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

mc-killa said:


> afaik Yukari can only abuse 1 border at a time.



Nothing really suggests that, as far as I know.


----------



## Red (Nov 6, 2011)

You missed the joke battle dome


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 6, 2011)

I remember Bugs dealing with someone from a game once by simply plopping said game in a PC and formatting it. Just saying...


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

Well Yukari can pop out of the border of Fantasy and visit the real world whenever she wants too:


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 6, 2011)

Weather said:


> Well Yukari can pop out of the border of Fantasy and visit the real world whenever she wants too:



Yeah, but then she wouldn't be able to go back since her world was just deleted. Being stuck in the real world can't be good for her.


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

The stage is an empty dimension not the Touhouverse so I don't see bugs doing that.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Yeah, but then she wouldn't be able to go back since her world was just deleted. Being stuck in the real world can't be good for her.



I'm not sure that would be a problem for her. She can allegedly place herself in dreams, stories, pictures, pretty much anywhere she wants.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 6, 2011)

Weather said:


> The stage is an empty dimension not the Touhouverse so I don't see bugs doing that.



He's a toonforcer with hammerspace. He will produce a computer and the relevant disc out of nowhere, and a power generator if need be. It's what they ALL do, but Bugs is especially talented at whipping stuff out of nowhere.

Also, as a toonforcer he's a reality warper himself, so I'm not sure Yukari would even be able to affect him with her power. Toonforcers by definition completely ignore the rules, so why should her power trump his? Yukari needs SOMETHING to work on to begin with (a boundary)... Bugs literally gets something from nothing.

If anything, his own brand of reality dickery is a higher level than Yukari's - this is the guy who legitly reflects death rays that disintegrate anything they touch with a mirror, and the mirror somehow doesn't get dusted. Why? Because it's motherfucking Bugs Bunny, that's why.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

What are the specifics on this feat?

I'm pretty sure Bugs wins, but I'm not really sure how this tactic works.


----------



## Calamity (Nov 6, 2011)

Bugs got out-tooned many times.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

That strikes me as a largely moot point since Yukari's ability isn't toonforce, or at least, the boundaries she's manipulated don't deal with it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Bugs got out-tooned many times.



Derp Yukari isn't a toon derp

Bugs hits her with a hammer gg.


----------



## Calamity (Nov 6, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Derp Yukari isn't a toon derp
> 
> Bugs hits her with a hammer gg.



Considering that hammer from nowhere hasn't killed anyone ever AFAIK, it wouldn't do a damn thing. 
At the most, Yukari gets her head smashed from which she proceeds to recover shortly after.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 6, 2011)

Killing isn't the only way to win in fights, you know.


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

Border between existence and non-existence. Bugs ceases existing in a second or two. GG.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

Has she been shown to do that?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope. **


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

Not that specific border, AFAIK. But she has demonstrated that there is a border between opposites. Real and Fake (which she used when looking at the moon's reflection to invade the moon), Death and Life, etc.


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

But you said existence.



To be specicfic.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

The explanation of her powers in PMiSS includes this:



			
				Perfect Memento in Strict Sense - Yukari Yakumo said:
			
		

> It essentially creates a new being, or denies the existence of a being.



But Akyuu's wording throughout that section is so vague that it's difficult to tell what 'being' refers to.


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

Look, even if she couldn't do that - Border of Life and Death. Bugs dies. And she can bring herself back to life with this, so even if he does kill her, it wouldn't work.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Considering that hammer from nowhere hasn't killed anyone ever AFAIK, it wouldn't do a damn thing.
> At the most, Yukari gets her head smashed from which she proceeds to recover shortly after.



Nah it will just KO her. 

Bugs still wins. 



Lucifeller said:


> Killing isn't the only way to win in fights, you know.







ScorpionWins said:


> Border between existence and non-existence. Bugs ceases existing in a second or two. GG.



Now to fit the theme of the thread and call you wrong.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDi9n20GYXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread sure got wanky all of a sudden.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> And she can bring herself back to life with this, so even if he does kill her, it wouldn't work.



Assuming, of course, that she can use her powers after she's dead.


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

Bahh that why I hate most Touhou fans.

I may be one but most of them are ugh.


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

Wank? If anything, Bugs is being wanked. Yukari is a Reality Warper. Bugs just has a suitable amount of toonforce, which isn't really much to go on against Yukari of all people. Or anyone in Touhou, really.


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> Look, even if she couldn't do that - Border of Life and Death. Bugs dies. And she can bring herself back to life with this, so even if he does kill her, it wouldn't work.



And the strongest individual her abilities has affected is...



ScorpionWins said:


> Wank? If anything, Bugs is being wanked. Yukari is a Reality Warper. Bugs just has a suitable amount of toonforce, which isn't really much to go on against Yukari of all people. Or anyone in Touhou, really.



Because you say so, right?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

Suitable amount of toonforce.

lol


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

Nah.  Lol isn't really enough for this.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

Sigh...



> Look, even if she couldn't do that - Border of Life and Death. Bugs dies. And she can bring herself back to life with this, so even if he does kill her, it wouldn't work.



The one with the ability to bring death is Yuyuko so shut up and Border of Life and Death doesn't do that.



> Wank? If anything, Bugs is being wanked. Yukari is a Reality Warper. Bugs just has a suitable amount of toonforce, which isn't really much to go on against Yukari of all people. Or anyone in Touhou, really.



A RW sure but she hasn't got many feats and not even Akyuu goes well into details about Yukari even though she is 1000 years old.

Again shut up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

Weather said:


> Bahh that why I hate most Touhou fans.
> 
> I may be one but most of them are ugh.



The feeling is mutual. 

im friends with a wanky Touhou fan (guy is hilarious) but even he knows Touhou loses to a crap ton of universes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> Look, even if she couldn't do that - Border of Life and Death. Bugs dies. And she can bring herself back to life with this, so even if he does kill her, it wouldn't work.



Shut up and listens to Lex Scarlet who sang a freaking song about how wrong you are.


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not a Touhou fan, I just know a couple. I like Looney Toons, but I'm putting logic above toonforce here. If Elmer Fudd killed da wabbit, Yukari can do it easily.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

Yet fans of the series are arguing against you.

Hmm...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

All i hear.


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> I'm not a Touhou fan, I just know a couple. I like Looney Toons, but I'm putting logic above toonforce here. If Elmer Fudd killed da wabbit, Yukari can do it easily.



Fudd during that *one-time occassion* was the artist.


Any other time, Bugs would have his ass on silver platter.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

Actually, Yukari retaining her powers after death might have some precedent, since Yuyuko retained the exact same ability after she died.

Still, it's not an idea that should be tossed around without more evidence.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 6, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Actually, Yukari retaining her powers after death might have some precedent, since Yuyuko retained the exact same ability after she died.
> 
> Still, it's not an idea that should be tossed around without more evidence.



But Yuyuko's powers are based on death, so there's reason for her retaining them since being dead is a state she had power over to begin with.


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

> Actually, Yukari retaining her powers after death might have some precedent, since Yuyuko retained the exact same ability after she died.



Because:



			
				 Yuyuko PCB profile said:
			
		

> The reason Yuyuko can neither reincarnate nor vanish is because of the seal on the Saigyou Ayakashi. Once the boundary is breached, the time that was frozen will continue to flow, resulting in her death again. Reviving the corpse will destroy Yuyuko's ghost, so it's no wonder that the near-success of the revival ended in inevitable failure.



Yeah.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

That excerpt only tells us why she's stuck as a ghost forever, not why she retains her powers as one. As far as I know that part is completely unexplained, leaving the possibility open.

But that just means it's possible. Behaving as if it's fact is just wank, so Yukari isn't going to be treating death as a revolving door until it's shown or stated that she can.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-3rzM8a0f0[/YOUTUBE]

Bugs can survive moon busting and the vacuum of space.


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

**


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

...again, you haven't made any arguments.

Concession Accepted.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

Neither have you.


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

**


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, I know Yukari stomps Bugs. Stop spamming.


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

Please shut up really


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

**


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

You missin' the part where actual fans -- people who know about the series -- are laughing at you? 'Cause we're not.


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

The only part that Weather really said was "Yukari has no feats shut up."

Mainly because Touhou characters never use their powers to the fullest extent. Your entire argument is "a Touhou fan said no." That's not really debating.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't actually have an argument.  I'm just here to laugh at people like you.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> The only part that Weather really said was "Yukari has no feats shut up."
> 
> Mainly because Touhou characters never use their powers to the fullest extent. Your entire argument is "a Touhou fan said no." That's not really debating.



says the guy downplaying Bugs because he's wanking a character with no feats. So yeah just shut your mouth already, your making yourself look like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

Because this is the OBD and we use feats.

Touhouverse DOES have feats that can be used coupled with statements and info to support those.

And Yukari DOES have feats too. But not anything against toonforce.

Don't put me in your excuses.


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> I'm not a Touhou fan, I just know a couple. I like Looney Toons, but I'm putting logic above toonforce here. If Elmer Fudd killed da wabbit, Yukari can do it easily.



I like the post, because he blatantly admits to not being an expert yet proceeds to post statements without proof of a limit.

Even more hilarious, people who are actually well-informed about the series disagree with his outcome of the match.

Just terrible.


----------



## ScorpionWins (Nov 6, 2011)

You know what, fuck it, if you people don't have common sense I'm just going to avoid threads with Touhou and unquantifiable toonforce.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> You know what, fuck it, if you people don't have common sense I'm just going to avoid threads with Touhou and *unquantifiable toonforce.*


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


>


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 6, 2011)

Because Yukari is the epitome of quantifiable in an already perfectly quantifiable series, right?


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

ScorpionWins said:


> You know what, fuck it, if you people don't have common sense I'm just going to avoid threads with Touhou and unquantifiable toonforce.


----------



## Light (Nov 6, 2011)

Can't bugs just like, go back in time and format the thing


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2011)

pretty much.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread... where did I put that facepalm collage pic?


----------



## Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Can't bugs just like, go back in time and format the thing



No he can't.

He would need to go back to the PC-98 era to delete the Touhouverse.

The PC-98 Computers are japan only


----------



## Light (Nov 6, 2011)

Bugs can teleport to japan easily


----------

